# A Great Time at BigJim's!!!!!



## TNGIRL (Aug 23, 2010)

I want to start by Thanking, Jim and Barbara for showing us all such wonderful hospitality at their place. No better people that you'll ever know than Jim and Barbara!!!!
Guess by now, ya'll figure I took a few pictures at BigJim's shoot this past weekend. Jeff and I shot both Sat and Sun. And it honestly musta been 115 degrees...at least it felt that way. But when you could catch a gentle breeze.....man that was good!!! But I had so much fun, seeing old friends and meeting several new ones!!! Several names on here that I got to put a face and a friendly handshake and hug with now too!!! That makes the heat and the bug spray and "itchies" all worth it...honest!
Here's some of my pics, I'm not gonna ID all of them right now, besides ya'll know who you are!!!!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Aug 23, 2010)

That last group photo looks alot like last year's class reunion picture at the bus stop.
Look at all them rascals.


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 23, 2010)

Here's my second batch: now these are mostly of Sarah (Artmom) and her 2 daughters Lauren (aka Not-Hannah!)and Hannah. We had a blast with them, it was too hot for Hannah to want to shoot alot, but Lauren shot a round with us and did really good for her first time!!!!(maybe better than her Momma did!!!)I have the pictures of their practicing but Jeff took the pictures on the course, so will let him post those later today!




Left to right: Hannah and Lauren (Not-Hannah)




























The last one here is Sarah between her two lovely girls!!!! Those pretty sweet girls sure didn't fall far from their Momma did they!!?


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 23, 2010)

3rd batch:




Dendy Crowmer(sawtooth) and his fiance Terrah Clymer, his daughter Bailey, myself and Chase(all by himself Andrea went shopping) Crawford!!!!!








A fine picture of P Paw Barry!!!!!!




Chuck and Bobbie Evans, Barbara Babcock and HatchetBow Dan Beckwith




Ben Kirkland(chehawknapper)shows that he can shoot a 10!!!!!! (he shot alot more thru the day folks!!)


----------



## stick-n-string (Aug 23, 2010)

So how did ya'll like the bulleye painted on the steel drum with the bear?

great pictures as always Tomi!


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 23, 2010)

4th and final batch:












Bobbie Evans, myself and BigJim's Barbara!!!!!!!




Jeff won BigJim's bow he gave away this shoot!!!(Jim is not holding the bow...that'd be just half a bow!!!!)




I was so proud, Jeff took 1st place in Men's Primitive class(251).
Can't wait til next year, maybe Jim can turn the temperature down just a little bit!!!!!
Thanks for looking ya'll!!!


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 23, 2010)

stick-n-string said:


> So how did ya'll like the bulleye painted on the steel drum with the bear?
> 
> great pictures as always Tomi!



Did you set that one up Jonathan???? I liked it, BUT the nice person that set-up the rat was sort a rat himself!!!!!! just kidding...but man it was pretty impossible to hit...I never even got close to it, except in my height!!!!
Good to see you again Jonathan!!!!


----------



## Jake Allen (Aug 23, 2010)

Good pictures Tomi, thanks for posting them.
Good time even with the heat. But hey, mid August in South Georgia.
What a great weekend.

Pictures of Artmom and her daughter Lauren on the course.
Lauren learned to put her finger on her arrow in the target almost as fast as she was learning to shoot teh arrow in the right spot!
I was sure fun watching her shoot.


----------



## Dennis (Aug 23, 2010)

Great pics


----------



## Jake Allen (Aug 23, 2010)

It was great to see everybody,  even better to have a chance toshoot with so many folks.

What a pleasure to shoot 40 targets with Ben! 
He is a good natured, funny, humble and  very talented  fellar,
 and a real good shot!

Thanks Jim, Barbara, and of course Jonathon for all the
work. It was a good course and fun shoot. 

Thanks for the BigJim buffalo bow Jim, I am real proud!
I will take good pictures of this bow, and post them this evening.


----------



## Jake Allen (Aug 23, 2010)

Scott (SAK841961) was 2nd in Men's Traditional
with a 249 

Tomi collected 2 new trophies:

1st place: Women's Traditional with a 236

1st place: Women's Primative with a 233 (I think)

Congratulations! Ya'll did some fine shooting!


----------



## Al33 (Aug 23, 2010)

As always, thanks for the pic's Tomi and Jeff!!!! No doubt a great time was had by all.

Congratulations on all the fine awards and to Jeff for winning the great Big Jim's Buffalo bow.

Looks like Mr. Donnie Poole knows where to shoot them turkeys.

Great seeing a bunch of smiling faces I haven't seen in awhile even if only in photo's.


----------



## fountain (Aug 23, 2010)

lookd like a good time was had by all


----------



## Necedah (Aug 23, 2010)

Thanks for the pics Tommy, and congratulations to both you and Jeff for the fine showing. Sounds like the heat and bugs where bad, but at least the rattlesnakes stayed away this year.

Dave


----------



## hogdgz (Aug 23, 2010)

Tomi thanks for posting the pics, we had a blast, and it was great seeing everyone!!!


----------



## pine nut (Aug 23, 2010)

I have to agree with everyone else about the fine pictures Tomi and Jeff. You both do all of us (those who are able to attend and those who cannnot attend) a huge service in posting your pictures.  I wa stalking with Dennis today about how much enjoyment we both get from them.  I think they also help new folks really get turned on to the fun we all have at these shoots, and itn ultimately helps all of us in making a future for our sport, so a big thank you for that.
  Karin and I wanted to come down but this retirement has me hopping!  I haven't had a day off since I QUIT!  Firing oneself has turned into a lot of work for me.  Really wish we could have made it and will plan on it NEXT year for sure.  Thanks Jim and Barbara  for your hosting of a great shoot.  Bill


----------



## snakekiller (Aug 23, 2010)

Hey Tomi & Jeff! Thank you so much for taking and sharing all the wonderful pics. We had a smokin time. It was soooooo unbelievably hot but the course was great. Thanks to Big Jim and Barbara, their hospitality, generosity, and hard work was so appreciated by many.  I walked away with deer tracks, tree trunks and an elk for my garden pathway. Thanks Barbara! Looking forward to seeing everyone soon.  God bless!

Bobbie & Chuck(Snakekiller)


----------



## stick-n-string (Aug 23, 2010)

TNGIRL said:


> Did you set that one up Jonathan???? I liked it, BUT the nice person that set-up the rat was sort a rat himself!!!!!! just kidding...but man it was pretty impossible to hit...I never even got close to it, except in my height!!!!
> Good to see you again Jonathan!!!!



Tomi, it was great seeing you as well, just wish i could have shot with you some! 
Congrats on your first place wins!! You did good!


----------



## bam_bam (Aug 23, 2010)

Great to see you and jeff again and congrats to yo uboth on your wins


----------



## snook24 (Aug 23, 2010)

stick-n-string said:


> So how did ya'll like the bulleye painted on the steel drum with the bear?
> 
> great pictures as always Tomi!



oh I LOVED IT! so much I decided to shoot it...Thanks


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 23, 2010)

Great pics Tomi, and Jeff!!.........It was great shooting the course with the fine folks in our group!! I think Donnie would give most Indians a run for their money!!.........Congratulations on Ya'lls trophies!!.............Jeff I would like to borrow that horseshoe of yours one of theses days!! Congratulations on the new bow!!


----------



## OconeeDan (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks for posting these great pictures, there are a bunch of good folks in them for sure!
Dan


----------



## chehawknapper (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks Tomi for all the great pics but even more so to you and Jeff for tolerating dragging me around the course. It was a great course with only one rat shot but it would not have been nearly as fun without ya'll to shoot with. Kudos to Jim and Barbara for a great shoot! I met alot of nice folks this weekend and look forward to shooting with everyone again!


----------



## ignition07 (Aug 24, 2010)

Great pics Tomi!  I sure missed seeing everyone on our own stomping ground!  Just had to see my mom one more time before deer season starts.  

Congrats on your awesome shooting as always!  You have got to give me some lessons!

Congrats to Jeff on that fine Big Jim Babcock bow that you won!

D Poole, that was a great shot to the head of that thunder chicken as well!


----------



## Jake Allen (Aug 24, 2010)

ignition07 said:


> Great pics Tomi!  I sure missed seeing everyone on our own stomping ground!  Just had to see my mom one more time before deer season starts.
> 
> Congrats on your awesome shooting as always!  You have got to give me some lessons!
> 
> ...



We missed seeing you Miss Andrea. Drove all the way to Albany, and you are not there.


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 25, 2010)

Yes, we missed seeing you!!!!! There were so many faces we missed not being there this year!!!!!
You, Bill, Karin, Necedah, John, A.J., Nicodemus, Harrel, T.J. and Terry and I know there were others that I can't think of right now. You were all missed!!!!
Thanks everyone for all the kind words!! We love to take the pictures about as much as shooting!!! It's such a family.


----------



## johnweaver (Aug 25, 2010)

Glad you guys had a good time.


----------



## ignition07 (Aug 25, 2010)

Jake Allen said:


> We missed seeing you Miss Andrea. Drove all the way to Albany, and you are not there.



I know!  I am so ashamed!


----------



## Jake Allen (Aug 25, 2010)

ignition07 said:


> I know!  I am so ashamed!



Just funnin. Good to see Chase.
Other missed folks, (in addition to Tomi's mention):
Al, RogerB, Chris Spikes, Jeff Kitchens & Family,
Hugh & Collen, Fishbait & Tbug.
 Barbara said she is already planning the spring shoot!

Mitch, you can borrow that horseshoe anytime buddy!

Glad you all enjoyed the pictures. It was a mighty fun 
time shooting!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 25, 2010)

Great pics as usual Tomi!! 
Thanks for the message & hug you sent, it was delivered by one of my fav's!! ty!


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 25, 2010)

Jake Allen said:


> Just funnin. Good to see Chase.
> Other missed folks, (in addition to Tomi's mention):
> Al, RogerB, Chris Spikes, Jeff Kitchens & Family,
> Hugh & Collen, Fishbait & Tbug.
> ...



Thanks for adding those names for me Jeff!!! I was at work last night and couldn't think hard enough then....we left off our little buddy...Wendel too!!!!!



Keebs said:


> Great pics as usual Tomi!!
> Thanks for the message & hug you sent, it was delivered by one of my fav's!! ty!



Keebs.....I love you to girl!!!!!!


----------

